# Dead Mantis



## MicroMantis (Feb 20, 2005)

My first mantis died a while ago, but I don't know how. I kept him in a small cage with a few grasshoppers about his size, which he ate happily. Then one day, I found him :shock: SPLIT IN HALF :shock:!!! Can mantises fall. He was a little green baby I found and named Kyle. Any Clue?


----------



## Andrew (Feb 20, 2005)

Grasshoppers can be omnivorous. I think that one of the grasshoppers got hungry and decided to munch on your mantis.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol: Well I'm Hungery Too :lol:


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 20, 2005)

> Grasshoppers can be omnivorous. I think that one of the grasshoppers got hungry and decided to munch on your mantis.


I don't recall him being chewed, just snapped cleanly in the waist.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 20, 2005)

The grasshoppers seem to be the only possible explanation for your mantid being split in half. Mantids dont just randomly break in half...lol.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2005)

hopper got him.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 20, 2005)

Wait a minute, I GOT IT! :idea:

One day little Kyle was hunting. He just happend to see a sleeping grasshopper at the bottom of his cage. He slowly went down, slowly. He was just behind the grasshopper when he caught it. In surprise, the hopper kicked back at Kyle's waist. The blast killed Kyle. 

By Kyle's Death Bed, I Will avenge thee! :twisted:


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 24, 2005)

I guess that is what happens when mantises touch their toes. :lol:


----------



## DrM (Mar 10, 2005)

> I guess that is what happens when mantises touch their toes. :lol:


*U are quite the comedian! i've been reading your postings.....thanx for the latenight chuckles* :mrgreen:

**I had some cool html code......but the animae isnt possible on this site?? Bummer.....so I took it out......


----------



## Ian (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh yeas, micromantis sure is popular for his sarcastic and comedic posts!


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude, okay I am sorry, I won't joke on this again.

 

Just on the chat room


----------

